# Some new pens...



## Ligget (May 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, some new pens to show you all, comments welcomed!

First is a Jr Retro made from Thuya Burl with rhodium metalwork, finish is CA/BLO. A rubber O-ring is a must on these to stop the cap from opening whilst no in use, ring is fitted in the picture.














Next is a bullet pen, .308 casing with Bethlehem Olive Wood, chrome metalwork and CA/BLO finish on the wood.






Next is a Cigar pen with a blank Ian (theturningcircle) gave me at the last get together of UK penmakers, thanks Ian. The metalwork is chrome and the new blank turned and finished very easily.







Last but not least, what do you make of this twist pen? It takes a Parker refill has chrome hardware and the blank is beautiful, the centreband could do with a little more detail to make it less plain.














Thanks for looking at my pictures!
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Marc Phillips (May 24, 2008)

Wow... what a great group of pens! ... Very nice indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like that twist pen... the nib looks just a tad clumsy but the overall kit is well proportioned in my eye...

What is it??


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 24, 2008)

Mark,
   I like 'em all! The Jr Retro is a favorite of mine, though. You did a fine job, but what kit is the last one? It could fit into the assortment.


----------



## rherrell (May 24, 2008)

Great group Mark! I too am curious about that last one.[8D]


----------



## philb (May 24, 2008)

Awesome pens again Mark!

Liking the Retro, also the new twist pen looks nice, wheres the kit from! Might be worth a try out!

Phil


----------



## VisExp (May 24, 2008)

I love the Jr. Retro.  Beautiful pen with a great finish.  Nice custom finial.


----------



## PaulDoug (May 24, 2008)

All very nice pens.  The first one really jumps out.  All beautiful.


----------



## OldWrangler (May 24, 2008)

I usually don't comment on pens unless I have some constructive criticism or unless I really like a pen.
   Such is the case on the Thuya pen. It is gorgeous. Turning is great and the finish is spectacular. The casing pen is also very much to my liking. We sell a ton of them to Texas sportsmen. And the last one in acrylic is very nice. Least favorite is the green one with the yellow squiggles. But then, that may be the first to sell!
   Excellent work on all of them. I think you don't post enough pictures of your work. 
   BTW, just for my own info, what do you sell your casing pens for. Most of mine have an antler or wood top and been getting $50 each and selling a lot of them (over 50 in the last 3 months).


----------



## tmhawk (May 24, 2008)

Excellent job Mark on all the pens. I love wood and I am beginning to understand why so many people like acrylic. Your workmanship is top notch and your finish is stunning. Those acrylic (or PR) blanks are fantastic. Way to go. The last one is outstanding. I'll add my, "what type of kit is that" because it is great.


----------



## skiprat (May 24, 2008)

Mark, your finish is just as stunning as usual!!!!

However, do I smell a rat? [}]


----------



## woody0207 (May 24, 2008)

*Bravo!* All the pens are top notch... The thuya is exceptional! I second the suggestion that you should post more of your work. 

Sometime maybe you could share your method for CA/BLO. The finish on your pens is just outstanding.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 24, 2008)

Great to see more of your excellent work Mark ! Thanks for the input on the O-ring . I have yet to try one of these , but will soon . Beautiful pens ! [8D]


----------



## drayman (May 24, 2008)

mark, i love all the pens. more so the thuya burl retro. i too want to know what kit is the last one. is it a new sample from the new uk pen kt company? oh and top notch finish as usual [:0][:0]


----------



## toolcrazy (May 24, 2008)

Very nice batch. I also like the Retro kits.


----------



## Jim15 (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful group of pens, great work as usual


----------



## MarkHix (May 24, 2008)

Beautiful work.  I really like the Thuya.


----------



## stevebuk (May 24, 2008)

great pens mark, and i love the blank Ian gave you. I really like the last pen, and i think the plain centreband is ok as the acrylic is busy enough.
great match though, you will have to spill the beans now...


----------



## mitchm (May 24, 2008)

Excellent work Mark!! They are all stunning! That last blank is awesome [8D]


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2008)

Great looking pens as always Mark.  Where did you get the kit for the last one?  I've been looking for a nice slimline like pen that uses a Parker refill, but they are almost non-existent.


----------



## Ligget (May 24, 2008)

OK, OK I will tell you now!!!
The pen in the last picture was bought by a member of staff who works in Turners Retreat, he paid *Â£1.99 *</u>for the pen in a general store.[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]

That will be approx $4 usd, just shows what we are up against![:0]

The pen comes in several beautiful acrylic colours that I have never seen before, not a kit, ready to use, and has a Parker style ink that is extended and retracted via a twist operation.[:0]

It has chrome metalwork and the plating looks as good as any chrome plating I have seen, fit and finish are perfect too, makes you sick doesn`t it.[V]

Thanks to all for the lovely comments on MY pens, really are appreciated each and every one of them, thank you!

George (Old Wrangler) I sent you a PM re pricing.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Mark ! I think we may have a problem ! [)]


----------



## skiprat (May 24, 2008)

Will someone just shoot the Haggis Basher for me please[}]

Shame on you Mark!!!!


----------



## desertyellow (May 24, 2008)

Mark,
The finish on that first pen is exceptional.
I think I need my sun glasses.
Well done all the way around.
Not a bad pen to be found in that bunch.
First rate work all the way.

Tony,
Las Vegas


----------



## papaturner (May 24, 2008)

Mark you do outstanding work ,I like them all.


----------



## Ligget (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Will someone just shoot the Haggis Basher for me please[}]
> 
> Shame on you Mark!!!!



Heck I should have used that pen to get into the PMG! [}][)]


----------



## marelton (May 25, 2008)

Mark,

These are beautiful and the workmanship is fantastic. 

The finish on the Thuya Burl is outstanding. If this is an example of what a CA finish can look like then I'm gonna keep practising! The cartridge pen also looks great in the chrome finish.

Look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## DKF (May 25, 2008)

Very, very nice as usual..........


----------



## workinforwood (May 25, 2008)

Man, those pens are sick!!!  Every blank is a knockout, and your parker twist is one hot looking pen.


----------



## TAFFJ (May 26, 2008)

Mark. You Are a Canny Old Scotsman![}] Glad I waited for the explanation otherwise Dave at TR would be scratching his head if I ordered a kit!!![^]
Your workmanship is excellent.
Will send reply to your other email shortly.
Regards
David


----------



## rd_ab_penman (May 26, 2008)

Excellent workmanship as usual Mark!!
I like really the .308 cartridge pen


----------



## Tanner (May 26, 2008)

Beautiful work on all.  Your fit and finish is awesome as usual!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 26, 2008)

Mark that is some beautiful work and I really love that Twist pens blank was gonna ask where you got the kit and blank till you posted your admission of guilt [:0]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 26, 2008)

I really like them ALL, Mark!  I think the last one is my least favourite; but considering where it came from, that's a good thing!  I do like the blank a lot though - it's too bad it's not available commercially! 

The green blank is pretty cool too - but wow, that Thuya finish is about perfect!  Neat finial too - makes the cap look like a solid piece of wood!  

Wonderful pens, all around! 

Andrew


----------



## johncrane (May 26, 2008)

Top work Mark! as always,


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 2, 2008)

Mark,

Nice work all around. On the Jr Retro, it seems as if the cone of the nib is not fully screwed into the section. There should be no gap there. That might be enough extra length to keep the cap from screwing on all the way, thus being more inclined to come undone in your pocket. I have a Retro that I carry a lot, and have never had the cap come loose. 

Dan


----------



## Ligget (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Mark,
> 
> ...




Hi Dan

That is very observent of you, if you carry a Jr Retro every day you should realise how easy it opens in your pocket, if you look at the open picture you will see a black o-ring inserted over the nib and rolled up to the threads.

This stops the opening problem but means it will not close as much as without the o-ring fitted.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Mark;

That issue with the cap coming off, is that specific to just the Jr. Retro, or is it common with the Jr. Gent/Statesman?  If it's just the retro, I wonder why.  Does it use the same plastic coupler assy as the other Jr. series pens?  

Curioser and Curioser!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jskeen_
> 
> Hey Mark;
> 
> ...



James in my humble opinion the Jr Retro is the worst for the cap coming loose too easily, there have been lots of posts in this forum regarding other capped pen styles coming loose but I think the Jr Retro is the worst.

The O-ring does stop this problem, so the person who receives the pen can remove the ring or keep it on.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow Mark, another group of beauties! You have some really awesome skills, great work as always!


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 3, 2008)

The issue of caps coming loose is seems to be a highly individual matter. Again, my retro cap has never come loose, and I frequently bring it to work and carry it in my pocket. On the other hand, I once brought a Little Havana to work, and it's cap came off three times in one day, and that was after I tightened the cap more each time. Needless to say, it remains on my desk now. I posted that experience in the pen turning forum, and nobody else seemed to have had a similar experience with that pen. Go figure!

Mark, I just thought that yours might be coming loose because it wasn't able to engage all of the threads due to the nib sticking out farther than it should. That would only explain things if the point was bottoming out prematurely though. Can't say for sure that's it, but that's what occurred to me.

What size 0 ring do you use, and where do you get them (in case I ever run into a similar problem with a Jr)?

Dan


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 3, 2008)

Stunning pens, Mark. I like the wood accent in the Jr Retro cap, but the entire pen is exquisite.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 18, 2008)

Mark, I stand in awe. 
You truly make great looking pens.
They are a pleasure to look at.
I can only imagine what it would be like to sport one.
Excellent work.


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful work on all but I must admit the first is my favorite.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking pens, Mark.  But, you better tighten the tip of that Retro or it will fall off and could get lost.  I've noticed that those things are often very loose on the Retros.  And where did you get that last kit?


----------



## tmhawk (Jul 22, 2008)

Gorgeous Mark, as usual.  Really great work, I'm envious. (Excellent wood)


----------

